# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Function Return Multiple Rows

## awnkhan

hi,

can i have a postgreSQl  pl/sql function that can return multiple rows

may be the syntax will be like
create or replace function multiple() returns ...

begin
select candidateid from tbl_candidateinfo;

..code to return the result of above statement to calling 
program.. 

end;

and functions will be called as

select candidateid from .. where candidateid in( select multiple());

thanks in advance

----------

